# how much are my trains worth



## bluez71chvy (Jul 20, 2010)

I found a set of 1950s(maybe be earlier not sure) "O"gauge lionel trains with track and everything to make it work. Cars and engine are in perfect condition. was wondering if any one could tell me a value? or a idea of what im looking at>


----------



## bluez71chvy (Jul 20, 2010)

i can provide pictures if anyone needs them. Please i am no collector and need a expert!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, pictures are a must! What number is on the cab of the locomotive?


----------



## bluez71chvy (Jul 20, 2010)

*i have the pic where do i send them*

how do i get the pictures to you


----------



## bluez71chvy (Jul 20, 2010)

cab number is 244E


----------



## bluez71chvy (Jul 20, 2010)

2654
2224W
2757









224E









2812X


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow! Those cars do look excellent! Do you have a large Lionel box that the whole set goes in, or do you just have the individual boxes shown in your pictures?

Also, those cars are from the early 1940's


----------



## bluez71chvy (Jul 20, 2010)

We don't have the big Lionel box. We have the individual boxes, a bit of track, some station buildings (which don't seem to be Lionel), transformers, and the remote control for the transformer.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, here is what _I_ feel they are worth... The locomotive and tender (the tender shell is plastic, right?) are probably worth about $150 total... The tanker car and gondola car are probably worth about $50 each... I am not sure about the caboose because I cannot recall the product number (it is not 477618)... Given the condition of everything though, if you find the right guy you may be able to get even more... Of course this is just _my_ opinion, and I am sure others will chime in...


----------



## bluez71chvy (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are in GREAT condition. I don't have my Lionel set catalog with me here, but I'll see if I can find which set they were offered (if it was a set).

The fact that you have original boxes for each car, with the boxes looking to be quite intact (all end-flaps intact, etc.), adds significantly to the value.

Did you see if the loco showed any signs of life? Be careful and cautious with any old transformers ... the elec cord, especially. I'd suspect that the loco will run fine after a decent motor lube and cleaning ... everything else on the loco (drive rods, wheels, etc.) all look to be in near mint condition.

What are you looking to do with the lot?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Okay, here is what _I_ feel they are worth... The locomotive and tender (the tender shell is plastic, right?) are probably worth about $150 total... The tanker car and gondola car are probably worth about $50 each... I am not sure about the caboose because I cannot recall the product number (it is not 477618)... Given the condition of everything though, if you find the right guy you may be able to get even more... Of course this is just _my_ opinion, and I am sure others will chime in...


2757 is the caboose B&M

They look in great shape.:thumbsup:

I would say that the engine #224e and tender #2224W are worth up over $250. (if it's a cast engine)
Made from 1938-1942
The #2812 made in the same years up to $95.
The # 2654 made in the same years up to $60.
The 2757 made in 41-42 up to $40
Total=$445.
Thats top dollar for just the trains, nothing else.
I didn't add in the boxes either. Some of the boxes bring more then the trains.

Since you have a set, it's probably made in 41-42 from the date on the caboose. Last of the trains for a while, because of the war effort and Lionel going into war factory mode.


You should be able to get $225 easy. (and if the engines cast)
What kind of transformer? Do you have any turnouts? (switches)

Post the buildings in a picture too. Are they tin plate? Plastic? Can you see any #'s on them?

What are you going to do with them?


Edit......,


Stick around and get a 4'x8' sheet of plywood and have some fun running them.

We all can answer any your questions you have.

Edit again.......,

Better yet 2 sheets of plywood would be better.:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> I would say that the engine #224e and tender #2224W are worth up over $250. (if it's a cast engine)


Cast engine? Or do you mean cast tender?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Cast engine? Or do you mean cast tender?


I meant both of them cast. 
Did they make a plastic 224e?

They made both cast tenders and plastic.

I know they made a gunmetal tender too.

His look in great shape, don't they?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

They are in great shape... But as I said before, the tender shell is not cast, it is plastic... One, there are no footsteps, and two, look at where the "vent" for the whistle is... It is in a different location on the coal load for the cast shell...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> They are in great shape... But as I said before, the tender shell is not cast, it is plastic... One, there are no footsteps, and two, look at where the "vent" for the whistle is... It is in a different location on the coal load for the cast shell...



OK I believe you, but did they make a 224e in plastic too? (engine)
And did they make a 2224 tender with out a whistle too?
I have been looking for info but can't find any.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 224e is an earlier version with a flat cab back in the area near the drawbar. It was never made in plastic. The tender is marked W for whistle and T without.
A very nice set, let us know what you sell it for. More likely it will be be between 50 and 75% of what B&M quoted.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely pre-war version of 224 (or 224E, really), as deduced above.

I looked in my Doyle references and didn't find a listed set with the 224E loco, 2224W tender,, 2812X gondola, 2654 tanker, and 2757 caboose. Could have been an uncatalog set, though.

Judging by the specific features of the cars, I'd place --

2812X gondola 1941-42
2654 tanker 1940
2757 caboose 1941-42

So 1941 might be the likey year of the full set.

TJ


----------

